# Ringworld miniseries???



## nopeda (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,

I've read that there's a Ringworld miniseries to be or that has been made by I think it's the SyFy channel. It was supposed to have been started in 2013 and something led me to believe it would be aired in March of this year. Does anyone know anything about it and if so how I can find out more about it? I'd like to buy it on DVD if possible. Does anyone know if it is possible?

Thank you for any help!
David


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 25, 2014)

According to Wikipedia, such is the case (save for the broadcast date):


Ringworld - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In 2013, it was again announced by the SyFy Channel that a miniseries of the novel was in development. This proposed 4-hour miniseries is being written by Michael R. Perry and will be a co-production between MGM Television and Universal Cable Productions.[9]​


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 27, 2014)

Well thats interesting! Looking forward to see how they are going to do this, one wonders if the Pupeteers will be CGI or Manual puppets (ala Farscape)


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 27, 2014)

Television, even high definition, is too small a medium for physically enormous concepts like the fleet of worlds or the ringworld itself. It should be shot in iMax. They'll be forced into closeups and portrait shots all the time, concentrating on the characters (which are not ringworld's great strength, I fear) and gadgetry, while losing the immensity of scale of the book.

And the other character they brought with them, the one who is essential to the plot, but too complicated for even print to define it adequately, the luck of Teela Brown? How will a television executive formed in the crucible of viewing figures and advertising revenues handle that (at least that won't require iMax)?

This is a large screen book; there are other Niven's easier to adapt to the goggle box (although I must admit, not that many; can you imagine trying to squeeze the Moties or the integral trees down to small screen?)


----------

